# The new TapaTalk APP doesn't work?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

It will not work until we re activate the *plugin*, there is a slew of bugs in it and the *app* that have been doubling the amount of traffic to the site which is hurting us by bringing the site down, it will be back up shortly, hopefully within the next 48 hours. Thanks for your patience, if the app is enabled the site will go down. You can ask TapaTalk themselves at http://tapatalk.com

Thanks for understanding.

P.S. This is not on us, everything worked great in version 1.0. This is entirely out of our hands.

Staff


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

this is happening to almost all the forums I'm visiting on there... chances are that they either updated the site plugin across the board, or some dev made a big bo-bo on the latest update


----------



## bberryhill0 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the only forum that doesn't work with Tapatalk for me. More discussion here:
http://tapatalk.com/forum/index.php?threads/10188/


----------



## sonicdnb (Apr 11, 2012)

And I just wondered why tapatalk is giving me errors when trying to connect to rootzwiki. Thanks for the information. I hope this will be fixed soon.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

does it do any good to uninstall the update and go back to older version of tapatalk?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

recDNA said:


> does it do any good to uninstall the update and go back to older version of tapatalk?


No. It's sever side.


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad it back up... not diggin' the new look... I had to theme that badboy today...lol
*Will NOT post since it's a paid app  Sorry people....


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Annex said:


> Glad it back up... not diggin' the new look... I had to theme that badboy today...lol
> *Will NOT post since it's a paid app  Sorry people....


Still not working for me...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Still not working for me...


Yeah it seems to have gone down again.


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

That explains it. I was getting worried that it was just me as on my tablet it sometimes worked and on the phone it didn't. weird.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

It'll likely be down for some time while we work on a solution.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Rootzwiki app doesn work either!!

Edi did Some reading and figured out hat hey disabled he App as he whole site was unusable., Hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> The Rootzwiki app doesn work either!!


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


>












HEY! HEY! NO! I'm the rageface staff member! *I shall not be usurped!*


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

There is also another issue...

When I scroll down a forum and it tries to load more threads, it just sits on "loading..." forever. Seems to work fine on other forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> There is also another issue...
> 
> When I scroll down a forum and it tries to load more threads, it just sits on "loading..." forever. Seems to work fine on other forums.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm seeing this too. Its great. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey remember way back in the day when you used to be able to use an actual app instead of the browser to read rootzwiki....yeah me too I miss those days


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

jtj1825 said:


> Hey remember way back in the day when you used to be able to use an actual app instead of the browser to read rootzwiki....yeah me too I miss those days


+1. :-[


----------



## yentna (Jun 15, 2011)

Since the roms that I play with are on RW and neither version of TT (1.13.5.1 & 2.2) and the market app of RW don't work and Rootzwiki and Taptalk are arguing about blame it sucks. GET SOMETHING WORKING.

Terry


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

yentna said:


> Since the roms that I play with are on RW and neither version of TT (1.13.5.1 & 2.2) and the market app of RW don't work and Rootzwiki and Taptalk are arguing about blame it sucks. GET SOMETHING WORKING.
> 
> Terry


Terry, its not that easy, we are working with them, ask yourself

Today we found out in a matter of 13 minutes, TT requested 42000 SQL queries, we have circled the issue. Its not on us at this moment, give tapatalk some time.


----------



## yentna (Jun 15, 2011)

b16 said:


> Terry, its not that easy, we are working with them, ask yourself
> 
> Today we found out in a matter of 13 minutes, TT requested 42000 SQL queries, we have circled the issue. Its not on us at this moment, give tapatalk some time.


Steve, Thanks for your reply, now the dreaded question - ETA? I will show some patience and await developments.

Terry


----------



## nitram (Aug 15, 2011)

b16 said:


> Terry, its not that easy, we are working with them, ask yourself
> 
> Today we found out in a matter of 13 minutes, TT requested 42000 SQL queries, we have circled the issue. Its not on us at this moment, give tapatalk some time.


thanks b16, very frustrating when things like this happen. Rootzwiki has grown to be an awesome site. You guys are "doing" it right!


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

From my Transformer I have no problems but with my Samsung Galaxy Y it just doesn't register. Wieeeeeerdness.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

these tapatalk issues are relentless as of late. double posts all over the place, slow loading servers, or no loading at all...


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> these tapatalk issues are relentless as of late. double posts all over the place, slow loading servers, or no loading at all...


I found that if it says processing and you cancel out on your post it still posts.
Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm using v1.13.5.1 and I see blank pages, missing posts, etc.
I've not had these issues with other forums.
Is Tapatalk v2.x necessary for this site?

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------

